# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Festivali i Këngës ne RTSH 2014

## sirena_adria

*Edicioni i 53-te i Festivalit te Kenges* sapo ka nisur rrugetimin e tij ! 


Nga sot e per 2 dite rradhazi, Krijuesit & Kengetaret e interesuar parqesin prane RTSH-se, kenget e reja krijuar enkas per kete gare, ethet e se ciles duket se i kan hyre jo vetem pjesmarresve !

_Nje TROFE  - Nje ENDERR  !!!   Per kedo - Ngado ! 

_Kompozitore e Poete paraqiten veç me nje krijim muzikor, ndersa Kengetaret duhet te jene mbi moshen 16 vjec . 


_SUKSESE !_

----------


## sirena_adria

*Elhaida Dani, tenton përfaqësimin e Shqipërisë në Eurovision 2015*

Super suksesi i këngëtares nga Shkodra tenton të jetë akoma më i madh në vitet në vazhdim. Nuk do të ishte aspak çudi, që vitin e ardhshëm, përfaqësuese e Shqipërisë në Festivalin Europian të Këngës të ishte Elhaida Dani.

Pas triumfit në “Top Fest” dhe në talent show-n italian “The Voice of Italy” në “RAI 2”, Elhaida rikthehet sërish në Shqipëri, kësaj radhe në Festivalin e Dhjetorit në “RTSH”. Ka përgatitur një këngë dhe do të tentoj sinqerisht të jetë fituese për të përfaqësuar vendin tonë në “Eurovision 2015”, i cili këtë vit do të zhvillohet në Vienë të Austrisë, pas triumfit të Conchita Wurst me këngën “Rise Like a Phoenix”.

Patjetër për Shqipërinë do të ishte një sukses përfaqësimi nga Elhaida Dani dhe një fije shprese për një renditje sa më të mirë në festivalin prestigjoz.

 “Fest 53” do të zhvillohet si gjithmonë në fund të Dhjetorit në Pallatin e Kongreseve” nga “RTSH”. Gjithashtu si pjesëmarrës këtë vit janë konfirmuar edhe Devis Xherahu apo Ronela Hajati.


IMA / S. Dema

http://www.imalbania.com/?p=3362

----------


## sirena_adria

*28 këngë*  _ garojnë_ *sivjet në Festivalin e Këngës në RTSH*. *

Edicioni i 53 i festivalit*, traditë i muzikës së lehtë, do të mbahet *në datat 26, 27 dhe 28 dhjetor* në Pallatin e Kongreseve. Drejtori i Përgjithshëm i RTSH, Martin Leka, ka prezantuar sot për mediat formulën dhe listën e këngëtarëve fitues që do të garojnë sivjet për çmimin e parë të festivalit. 

Bashkë me drejtorin artistik të festivalit për këtë vit, Shpëtim Saraçin dhe skenaristen Mira Tuci, Leka ka deklaruar se *formula e këtij viti do të jetë që 28 këngët do të këndohen në dy netët e festivalit*, ndërsa* në finale do të këndohen 18 këngë të përzgjedhura gjatë dy netëve të para*. 

“Këtë vit do të ketë, pas çdo nate të festivalit, edhe Post Festival ku do të diskutohen të gjitha detajet e eventit nga kritikë, gazetarë dhe pjesëmarrës. Ftoj të gjitha mediat të jenë të pranishme, pjesëmarrëse me të gjithë protagonistët e festivalit përballë”, ka thënë Leka. 

Ndërsa Edmond Zhulali ka bërë me dije se për të marrë pjesë në Festival, pas njoftimit nëpërmjet medieve, janë paraqitur më shumë se 50 artistë. “Por bashkë me pjesëtarët e tjerë të grupit organizator, Shpëtim Saraçin dhe Alfred Kaçinarin, bëmë seleksionimet dhe dy ditë më parë vendosëm për këto 28 këngë, ku siç e vini re, përfshijnë artistë të rinj, por edhe shumë emra të njohur të muzikës shqiptare”. Siç kanë shpjeguar organizatorët, praktika e përvitshme është që secilit prej këngëtarëve fitues dhe pjesëmarrës në Eurovizion, vitet e mëparshme, u bëhet ftesë për pjesëmarrje. 

“Ka shumë raste kur festivalin e Këngës e lidhin me Eurovizionin “, ka thënë Drejtori, Martin Leka. “Por kolegët, artistët që e drejtojnë këtë festival, nuk e shohin kështu sepse Festivali i Këngës është tradita jonë, e shkuara dhe e ardhmja. Prandaj dhe në plan të parë është cilësia dhe vlerat që ky festival përçon tek publiku”.

Edhe në këtë edicion gjykimin do ta japë një juri profesioniste, emrat e të cilës do të bëhen publike në ditët në vijim.

http://shqiperialive.com/edicioni-i-...enges-ne-rtsh/

----------


## sirena_adria

*EUROVIZIONI ...... 
*

Ndërsa Edmond Zhulali bëri me dije se, për të marrë pjesë në Festival, pas njoftimit nëpërmjet medieve, janë paraqitur më shumë se 50 artistë. “Por bashkë me pjesëtarët e tjerë të grupit organizator, Shpëtim Saraçin dhe Alfred Kaçinarin, bëmë seleksionimet dhe dy ditë më parë vendosëm për këto 28 këngë, ku siç e vini re, përfshijnë artistë të rinj, por edhe shumë emra të njohur të muzikës shqiptare. Në këtë konkurs ne arrijmë që të sjellim ata këngëtarë që përfaqësojnë breza të ndryshëm, ka përfaqësime të ndryshme muzikore dhe njëkohësisht ka edhe nga të gjitha trevat shqiptare, nga: Kosova, Shqipëria apo Maqedonia, ndërsa risitë e së ardhmes do t’ia lëmë kohës”. 

Siç kanë shpjeguar organizatorët, praktika e përvitshme është që secilit prej këngëtarëve fitues dhe pjesëmarrës në Evrovizion, vitet e mëparshme, u bëhet ftesë për pjesëmarrje.  Leka më tej shton se,  stafi organizativ mund të bëjë vetëm ftesa vetëm për të ftuarit specialë dhe jo për këngëtarët pjesëmarrës. 
“Kjo do të thotë se i kemi bërë ftesë fituesit, apo fitueses së këngës së Eurovizionit, ndërsa e vetmja ftesë për konkurrentët është lajmërimi që ne bëjmë nëpër festivale, dhe asgjë më tepër. Këngëtarët ka raste kur pjesëmarrjen në këtë  Festival e lidhin me pjesëmarrjen në Evrovizion, në mënyrë absolute. Prandaj jo vetëm unë, por të gjithë kolegët e mi nuk e shikojmë këtë Festival vetëm për përfaqësimin tonë në Eurovizion.  Ne mund të mos marrim pjesë në Festivalin Evropian se kjo është diçka që lidhet edhe me anën ekonomike, por ky Festival është tradita jonë, është kultura jonë, është e shkuara dhe e ardhmja jonë, prandaj ne ruajmë këtë nivel përfaqësimi dhe komunikimi me ata që marrin pjesë në të”. 

Leka tregon se ka pasur raste, si në të kaluarën edhe sivjet këngëtarët kanë bërë shumë përpjekje për të marrë garanci për fitimin e çmimit. “Ky nuk është ndonjë sekret që ta themi, por për hir të së vërtetës meqë nuk e kanë marrë këtë siguri dhe nuk mund që ta marrin kurrë, ata nuk kanë marrë pjesë fare”. Edhe në këtë edicion gjykimin do ta japë një juri profesioniste, emrat e të cilës do të bëhen publike në ditët në vijim.


http://shekulli.com.al/web/p.php?id=...Version=vPlote

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

*KONKURRENTET :* 

Festivali i Këngës në Radio Televizionin Shqiptar, ngjarja më e rëndësishme e muzikës së lehtë, vjen në edicionin e tij të 53-të.  Këngëtarët, kompozitorët dhe tekst-shkruesit do të prezantojnë për publikun 28 këngë në konkurrim, si vlerë e shtuar në fondin e artë të muzikës së lehtë.  Përtej kësaj, sfida e secilit syresh është trofeu i madh që në të njëjtën kohë përkthehet edhe në biletën e artë për në Eurosong. 


*1. Kënga: “Mendje trazi”*

Këndon: Jozefina Simoni

Kompozoi: Bledar Sejko & Markeljan Kapedani

Teksti: Eda Sejko

Orkestroi: Markeljan Kapedani & Bledar Sejko


*2.  Kënga: " Himn "* 

Këndon: Gjergj Leka

Kompozoi: Gjergj Leka

Teksti: Zhuljana Jorganzhi 

Orkestroi: Gjergj Leka


*3. Kënga: " S’muj "*

Këndon: Marsela Çibukaj

Kompozoi: Olsa Toqi

Teksti: Gert Druga

Orkestroi: Olsa Toqi


*4. Kënga: S’të fal*

Këndon: Lindita Halimi

Kompozoi: Zzap & Lindita Halimi

Teksti: Lindita Halimi

Orkestroi: Zzap & Chris


*5. Kënga: Vetëm ti*

Këndon: Rezarta Smaja

Kompozoi: Klodian Qafoku

Teksti: Dr.Flori

Orkestroi: Klodian Qafoku


*6. Kënga: Sot jetoj*

Këndon: Mjellma Berisha

Kompozoi: Enis Mullaj

Teksti: Enis Mullaj

Orkestroi: Enis Mullaj


*7. Kënga: Më mungon*

Këndon: Revolt Klan

Kompozoi: Bruno Pollogati

Teksti: Febi Shkurti

Orkestroi: Enis Mullaj


*8. Kënga: Himn jetës*

Këndon: Julian Gjojdeshi

Kompozoi: Vasil. S. Tole

Teksti: Fatos Arapi

Orkestroi: Vasil. S. Tole


*9. Kënga: Ti s’më njeh*

Këndon: Erga Halilaj

Kompozoi: Kristi Popa

Teksti: Ronela Hajati

Orkestroi: Kristi Popa


*10. Kënga: Kënga jeta jonë*

Këndon: Kozma Dushi

Kompozoi: Enver Shëngjergji

Teksti: Ylli Mestani

Orkestroi: Enver Shëngjergji


*11. Kënga: Njeri*

Këndon: Enxhi & Xhejn Kumrija

Kompozoi: Enxhi & Xhejn Kumrija

Teksti: Xhejn Kumrija

Orkestroi: Gjergj Kaçinari


*12. Kënga: Në koma*

Këndon: Ana Gramo

Kompozoi: Genti Lako

Teksti: Ida Nurçe

Orkestroi: Genti Lako



*13. Kënga: Në rrugën tonë*

Këndon: Agim Poshka

Kompozoi: Agim Poshka

Teksti: Olsa Poshka

Orkestroi: Agim Poshka



*14. Kënga: Eklips mbi oqean*

Këndon: Florent Abrashi & Sigi Bastri

Kompozoi: Sokol Marsi

Teksti: Florent Abrashi

Orkestroi: Sokol Marsi



*15. Kënga: Të ndiej*

Këndon: Bojken Lako Band

Kompozoi: Bojken Lako Band

Teksti: Bojken Lako Band

Orkestroi: Bojken Lako Band


*16. Kënga: Nëse ti do
*
Këndon: Kelly

Kompozoi: Kelly

Teksti: Kelly

Orkestroi: Olsi Gjondedaj


*17. Kënga:  Dua të jetoj*

Këndon: Venera Lumani

Kompozoi: Endrit Shani

Teksti: Gerald Xhari (Big Basta)

Orkestroi: Endrit Shani


*18. Kënga: Një femër*

Këndon: Emi Bogdo

Kompozoi: Lambert Jorganxhi

Teksti: Florian Zyka

Orkestroi: Lambert Jorganxhi


*19. Kënga: Vetëm tek ti besoj*

Këndon: Klajdi Musabelliu

Kompozoi: Klajdi Musabelliu

Teksti: Jorgo Papingji

Orkestroi: Lambert Jorganxhi


*20. Kënga: Kështjella*

Këndon: Besjana Mehmeti & Shkodran Tolaj

Kompozoi: Adrian Hila

Teksti: Pandi Laço

Orkestroi: Adrian Hila


*21. Kënga: Më shiko drejt në sy*

Këndon: Andos Sinani

Kompozoi: Andos Sinani

Teksti: Andos Sinani

Orkestroi: Andos Sinani


*22. Kënga: Bajram*

Këndon: Gr.Offchestra

Kompozoi: Faruk Banjska

Teksti: Gr.Offchestra

Orkestroi: Gr.Offchestra

*
23. Kënga: Të kërkoj
*
Këndon: Elhaida Dani

Kompozoi: Aldo Shllaku

Teksti: Viola Trebicka & Sokol Marsi

Orkestroi: Aldo Shllaku


*24. Kënga: Kristal*

Këndon: Saimir Braho

Kompozoi: Saimir Braho

Teksti: Saimir Braho

Orkestroi: Endri Sina


*25. Kënga: Rock dhe për gjithë jetën*

Këndon: Altin Goci

Kompozoi: Altin Goci

Teksti: Klodi Shehu

Orkestroi: Marian Deda


*26. Kënga: Maria*

Këndon: Gr.Aurora

Kompozoi: Gr.Aurora

Teksti: Gr.Aurora

Orkestroi: Marian Deda


*27. Kënga: Të vranë bukuri*

Këndon: Enver Petrovci

Kompozoi: Enver Petrovci

Teksti: Enver Petrovci

Orkestroi: Riza Dolaku


*28. Kënga: Koha kalon*

Këndon: Besa Krasniqi

Kompozoi: Besa Krasniqi

Teksti: Besa Krasniqi

Orkestroi: Besa Krasniqi


http://shekulli.com.al/web/p.php?id=...Version=vPlote

----------


## sirena_adria

_Ne vemendje te artdashesve Europiane :_ 

*Faqja Zyrtare e EUROVISION SONG CONTEST 2015* 


ALBANIA: Eurovision entry selected in FESTIVALI I KENGES 

http://www.eurovision.tv/page/news?i...ivali_i_kenges

----------


## sirena_adria

Mirëmbrëma! as they say in Albanian 

http://www.eurovision.tv/page/timeline


Shprehjet ndryshohen vazhdimisht ..... ne keto momente eshte rradha jone  :me kurore: 


 :buzeqeshje:  _FESTIVALI I KENGES ne hapje te faqes online te ESC 2015.

.....Sigurisht edhe preferencat apo deshirat apriori nuk vonojne te rrjeshtohen._

----------


## sirena_adria

_Gjergj Leka: “Të njohurit” të kenë guxim të dalin në skenë, ja pse vendosa të këndoj për herë të parë në festivalin e RTSH_ 


Festivali i 53-të i Këngës në RTSH do të mbahet këtë fund dhjetori ku për tri net, 28 artistë do të konkurrojnë me prodhimet e reja të muzikës shqiptare. Për herë të parë kantautori i njohur Gjergj Leka këndon si konkurrent në skenë. Bashkëpunimi me poeten e njohur Zhuliana Jorganxhi e sjell me këngën “Himn dashurie” para publikut. Në intervistën dhënë për gazetën Leka tregon pse i kishte munguar si konkurrent skenës së Festivalit në RTSH, dhe arsyet që këtë herë merr pjesë në festival.

Duke folur për pjesëmarrjen e tij në Festivalin e 53 të Këngës në RTSH, Leka pohon se nuk synon skenën e “Eurovizionit”, por të sjellë një këngë të bukur që të jetojë gjatë në publik. Kantautori i njohur shprehet se interpretimi live tregon profesionalizëm në skenën e këngës, dhe jo të gjithë artistët janë të aftë të jenë në skenë me këngën live. 


*Jeni i njohur në krijimtarinë muzikore, por këtë vit për herë të parë ju konkurroni si kantautor në festivalin e RTSH. Pse vendosët që këtë të ishit në festivalin e këngës në RTSH?*

 Në radhë të parë arsyeja ishte poetja Zhuliana Jorganxhi, që ka dashur dhe më parë që ne të ishim në festival, por unë duke qenë se jam marrë dhe me festivale të tjera, nuk e shikoja klimën e RTSH akoma gati. Që nga ata që ishin kokat drejtuese të RTSH, që nuk më pëlqenin, por shkak këtë herë ishte jo vetëm Zhuliana Jorganxhi dhe ndërrimi i drejtuesve të RTSH, por dhe Shpëtim Saraçi. Festivali i RTSH pa Saraçin nuk bëhet. Fakti që është bërë live disa vite, i bëhet puna deri në fund, pasi më parë nuk ka qenë kështu. Veç kësaj, nuk e kam kuptuar por sikur ka një bllok të autorëve, sikur nuk çojnë këngë ata që duhet të çojnë në festival. Nuk e di, por dhe këtu në Shqipëri janë klane, festivale ka shumë, por nganjëherë ne i ngatërrojmë këto gjëra, ata që këndojnë me playback dhe ata që duhet të këndojnë me live. Në festivalin e RTSH duhet të kesh guxim të shkosh, duhet një muaj prova rresht që të konkurrosh për të qenë atje. Unë mendoj se stepja e disa “këngëtarëve VIP” shqiptar është dhe kjo, pra impenjimi. Por kthimi im në radhë të parë është Zhuliana dhe në radhë të dytë Shpëtimi.

*Kur keni qenë për herë të parë me kompozime, orkestrime në festivalin e RTSH?*

Në festivalin e RTSH unë kam filluar që më 1979 me kompozime, më pas u largova, por personalisht si Gjergji nuk kam dalë në skenë si konkurrent.

*Bashkëpunimi i fundit me poeten e njohur Zhuliana Jorganxhi ka qenë në vitin 1989. Çfarë kujtoni nga ato vite?* 

Bashkëpunimi me poeten e njohur Zhuliana Jorganxhi ka qenë shumë i mirë. Ato vite nuk kthehen më, si bëhet sot muzika dhe shkruhen tekstet sot. Në ato vite nuk ekziston ana komerciale, edhe pse në brendësi ka qenë një anë e tillë, por tematikat kanë qenë të caktuara. Por sa i takon seriozitet dhe profesionalitetit ato vite nuk kthehen më. Ka qenë një shkollë për autorët e muzikës që kanë punuar atë kohë me poetë të tillë, sidomos kur flasim për Zhulianën apo Kadarenë. Më ka ardhur shumë keq që me largimin e saj nga Shqipëria më 1991 Zhuliana u shkëput nga festivali në RTSH, u ndje mungesa e saj. 

*Këtë vit në skenë konkurroni me këngën “Himn dashurie”?*

Varet se çfarë dashurie i këndon, sepse dashuritë janë të shumta dhe të shumëllojshme. Është një këngë dashurie, por për një dashuri shumë të madhe. Por dhe mënyra se si kënga do të vijë në skenë është e veçantë. Jam kundër zhurmave, kundër klithmave. Kënga vjen e thjeshtë, është një baladë, një pop rock. Dua të sjell një këngë shpirti, siç i këndohet shpirtit. 

*Jo pak këngëtarë e shikojnë këtë festival dhe si një mundësi për në “Eurovizion”. Po ju?*

Nuk më bie ndërmend për “Eurovizionin”. Madje ky është gabim i madh, që një pjesë synojnë të marrin çmim dhe të jenë në “Eurovizion”, por unë kurrë si kam dhënë rëndësi. Madje larg qoftë të më japin çmim dhe të shkoj në “Eurovizion”, sepse nuk kam kohë të merrem, të bëj klipin, etj. Është një lloj festivali që është bërë për vllazërimin e vendeve të lindjes dhe shumë shtete çojnë kategorinë e dytë. Nuk mendoj se duhet ti japim shumë rëndësi, kjo ndoshta ka ndikuar dhe në nivelin e festivalit se të gjithë i mëshojnë më shumë performancës për të shkuar në “Eurovizion”, se sa këngës në skenë. Një këngë e mirë në Shqipëri për këtë treg që ka shumë nevojë është Festivali Europian më i mirë që ekziston.

*Ju jeni njohur me artistët pjesëmarrës, ka dhe disa emra të njohur, por si e shikoni konkurrencën?*

Ju bëj një pyetje kush janë “artistët e njohur”? Emra të njohur janë ata që e kanë guximin dhe profesionalizmin të dalin në skenë. Shumë “emra të njohur” se përballojnë dot, por ka dhe emra të njohur që se kanë idenë të këndojnë live. Janë bërë të njohur përmes CD dhe produksioneve të kolegëve të mi. Por këtë se thotë njeri, ata që janë vërtetë të njohur të kenë guxim dhe të dalin në skenë, ndaj ndonjëherë nën petkun e asaj që nuk marr pjesë në festival fshihet një diçka tjetër mbrapa, që nuk janë të zotë të përballojnë skenën live. “Të njohurit” nuk do të thotë që janë më të mirët, njohja nuk do të thotë profesionalizëm. Kjo është jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por dhe në botë. Unë do ti bëja thirrje të njohurve të vërtetë të merrnin pjesë, por shumë nuk marrin pjesë sepse gjërat kanë ndryshuar. Kënga nuk ka nevojë për “mrekullia”, por po nëse është e bukur kënga jeton. Por festivali këtë vit ka konkurrencë, sepse ka zëra si Kozma Dushi, Elhaida Dani, Marsela Çibukaj, Venera Lumani, etj. Unë shpresoj të ketë këngë të bukura në festival, shumë “emra të njohur” kanë frikë përballjen në festival.

*Ju e cilësuat interpretimin live një ndër vlerat më të mira në festival, por sa humbi festivali në RTSH kur u bë playback?*

Festivali playback në RTSH humbi shumë, sepse në momentin që u bë vite rresht playback, qe një dramë për festivalin e këngës. Shkatërrimi i këtij festivali ka qenë playback.

*Në gjykimin tuaj si vijnë festivali në RTSH, “Top-Fest” dhe “Kënga Magjike”?*

“Kënga Magjike” në bazë ka promovimin për tregun, ka performanca dhe ka një sistem tjetër, ka funksion tjetër. Festivali i fundvitit me probleme apo pa probleme mbetet festivali më i madh që ka një vend, por dhe “Top-Fest” bën hapa të mira. 

*Por ndërkohë që “Top-Fest” dhe “Kënga magjike” u bëjnë promovim këngëve dhe pas zhvillimit të festivalit, në RTSH kjo nuk ndodh?*

Këtë se kam kuptuar kurrë në RTSH, pse nuk i promovon këngët e festivalit të vet. Duhet të ketë dhe një shtëpi diskografike siç e ka RAI që duhet të promovojë këngët dhe të bëjë dhe klipe, por deri tani nuk është bërë. Mendoj se duhet ta bëjë, sepse ka pesë kanale në HD. Unë e shikoj si mangësi dhe mangësi të atyre që e kanë drejtuar më parë RTSH, dhe shpresoj të ndryshojë. Ka qenë krijuar një batak më parë në RTSH që shumë e vështirë të dëgjonin të tjerët, por tashmë gjërat kanë ndryshuar. Festivali i këngës në RTSH duhet të ruajë kualitetin dhe të ketë një promovim të këngëve, që nga figura e artistit deri te kënga. 

*Përmendët klipet në muzikë që shfaqen në disa ekrane televizive, por për ju qëndrojnë larg profesionalizmit?*

Klipet e këngëve janë të llahtarshëm. Veço raste të rralla, por të tjerët janë të llahtarshëm. Shumë blejnë klikime për klipet. Janë qesharakë. Sot hap yotube dhe shikon vetëm amatorë. 

*Gjatë kësaj kohe larg festivalit ju keni qenë dhe shumë i angazhuar me aktivitete të tjera muzikore. Si po vijon aktiviteti?*

Jam plot me aktivitete muzikore, kam çdo javë me 3-4 koncerte live, kam publik që kam kërkesë. Publiku ka filluar ti rikthehet muzikës rock, muzikës së vjetër. U bënë tre vjet që unë sallat i mbush me publik të ri kur më parë i kam pasur me një brez tjetër. 



Intervistoi: Julia Vrapi


http://www.sot.com.al/intervista/gje...Bndoj-p%C3%ABr

----------


## sirena_adria

*Linda Halimi: Ja pse vendosa të marrë pjesë në Festivalin e RTSH*

Këngëtarja kosovare, Linda Halimi e shkëputur për një kohë të gjatë nga skenat shqiptare në drejtim të Amerikës për të vazhduar karrierën dhe për shkak të dashurisë së saj, pritet të shpërthej fuqishëm me vokalin e saj potent në skenën e Festivalit të Këngës në RTSH.

Eksluzivisht për Info Media Albania, Linda Halimi tregon pse ka vendosur të marrë pjesë në Festivalin e RTSH dhe më shumë për këngën e saj.

*Përshendetje Linda, keni vendosur të riktheheni pas kaq kohe skenes muzikore shqiptare, përse në Festivalit e Këngës në RTSH?*

Arsyeja që vendosa të kthehem në Fest 53 është thjesht mungesa ime prej dy vitesh në skenën shqiptare, dhe meqë kam shumë mbeshtetës shqiptar, e pashë të arsyeshme të kthehem me dicka të bukur shqip, dhe pse jo në një festival po kaq të ndjekur siç është festivali i fundvitit në Rtsh. Gjithashtu, kam dy vite pa takuar askënd nga familja dhe shoqëria dhe normalisht qe kam mall. Në Shqipëri do të qëndroj vetëm për festivalin dhe disa ditë në Kosovë për tu shmallur me njerëzit e mi.

*A mos ndoshta këtë pjesëmarrje Linda e sheh si një trampolinë për karrierën e saj ndërkombëtare me qëllim fitoren dhe përfaqësimin e Shqiperisë në Eurovizion?*

Në fakt do të ishte një nder i madh për mua përfaqësimi i Shqipërisë në këtë kompeticion. Aty ku jetoj tani ne Amerike une perfaqesoje te gjithe shqiptaret. Sa herë dale të performojë nv skenat amerikane më prezantojnë si artistja shqiptare, Lindita! Por kjo i mbetet në dorë jurisë dhe publikut të vendosë se cili nga ne do e ketë ate nder dhe përgjegjësi.

*Cili është zhanri i këngës përfaqësuese dhe me kë ka bashkëpunuar Linda për këtë projekt?*

Këngën e kanë punuar Zzap n Chris, dhe është këngë e trendit më të fundit, por që për detaje të tjera më së miri do të ishte të ndiqet në festival.

*Keni bërë me dije se në planet tuaja muzikore është edhe tregu amerikan. Në cilën fazë janë projektet tuaja?*

Mbas festivalit në RTSH, do të jem e angazhuar full time në studio pasi nga mesi i janarit fillon publikimi i projekteve në USA.


Ekskuzive IMA / G. Qerimi

http://www.imalbania.com/?p=3974

----------


## sirena_adria

*Në prag të edicionit të 53-të Festivalit të Këngës në RTSH

*
Festivali i Këngës në Radio- Televizionin Publik Shqipëtar shënon këtë vit edhe edicionin e tij të 53-të. 26, 27 dhe 28 dhjetor 2014 do të jenë ditet kur do të zhvillohen edhe 2 netët gjysëmfinale (26 dhe 27 dhjetor ) dhe finalja e madhe (28 dhjetor), ku nga kjo e fundit do të përzgjidhet dhe dali edhe kënga që do të përfaqësojë Shqiperine në “Eurosong 2015”, ose siç njihet më ndryshe “Festivali Europian i Këngës”.

Pasi janë prezantuar në RTSH mbi 100 krijime, juria dhe stafi organizues i festivalit kanë përzgjedhur 26 materiale muzikore dhe në ambjentet e RTSH-së, këngëtarët, kompozitorët dhe autorët e teksteve kanë marrë pjesë sot në shorteun e 2 mbrëmjeve të para gjysëmfinale.


*Rezultatet e shorteut sollën prezantimin sipas renditjes së mëposhtme:*

1,Enver Petrovci, 2,Gr.Revolt Klan, 3,Julian Gjojdeshi, 4,Sigi Bastri & Florent Abrashi, 5,Marsela Cibukaj, 6,Saimir Braho, 7,Klajdi Musabelliu, 8,Erga Halilaj, 9,Besjana Mehmeti & Shkodran Tolaj, 10,Estela Brahimllari, 11,Lindita Halimi, 12,Gr.Offchestra dhe 13, Venera Lumani 
janë 13 këngëtarët të cilët sipas renditjes numerike të mësipërmedo të *këndojnë gjatë natës së pare të festivalit*.

Ndërkohë që *nata e dytë do të vijojë me* 1, Jozefina Simoni, 2, Altin Goci, 3, Bojken Lako Band, 4, Elhaida Dani, 5 Kelly, 6, Rezarta Smaja, 7, Gr.Aurora, 8, Ana Gramo, 9, Mjellma Berisha, 10, Emi Bogdo, 11, Agim Poshka, 12, Enxhi & Xhejn Kumrija dhe 13, Gjergj Leka 
do të jenë edhe 13 këngëtarët e tjerë të cilët do të garojnë midis tyre, për të fituar festivalin, dhe përfaqësuar Shqipërinë në Festivalin Europian të Këngës.


Këngëtarët do të performojnë disa nga krijimet e kompozitorëve më të njohur të vendit, apo edhe krijimet e realizuara nga vetë ata.

http://24-ore.com/ne-prag-te-edicion...enges-ne-rtsh/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Fituesit e Festivalit të Këngës në 52 edicione:*


Festivali 1 (1962) – Nuk pati një këngë fituese. Por këngëtarja Vaçe Zela u vlerësuar me çmimin e parë.

Festivali 2 (1963) – “Flakë e borë” – Nikoleta Shoshi / Rita Vako. Muz. Tish Daija / tks. Llazar Siliqi

Festivali 3 (1964) – “Dritaren kërkoj” – Klotilda Shantoja / Rita Vako. Muz. Tonin Harapi / tks. Llazar Siliqi

Festivali 4 – “Të dua o det” – Tonin Tërshana / Rita Vako. Muz. Tonin Harapi / tks. Mark Gurakuqi

Festivali 5 – “Shqiponja e lirë” – Vaçe Zela / Ramiz Kovaçi. Muz. Pjetër Gaci / tks. Ismail Kadare

Festivali 6 -“Këngë për Shkurte Vatën” – Vaçe Zela / Gaqo Çako. Muz. Ferdinand Deda / tks. Ruzhdi Pulaha

Festivali 7 – “Mësuesit hero” – Vaçe Zela / Ramiz Kovaçi. Muz. Limos Dizdari / tks. Dritëro Agolli

Festivali 8 – “Dhuratë për ditëlindjen” – David Tukiçi / Rozeta Doraci. Muz. Nikolla Zoraqi / tks. Fatos Arapi

Festivali 9 – “Mesnatë” – Liljana Kondakçi / Vaçe Zela. Muz. Shpëtim Kushta / tks. Fatos Arapi

Festivali 10 – “Kënga e nënës” – Tonin Tërshana / Sherif Merdani . Muz. Agim Prodani / tks. Agim Shehu

Festivali 11 – “Kur vjen pranvera” – Tonin Tërshana. Muz. Pjetër Gaci / tks. Fatos Arapi

Festivali 12 – “Gjurmë të arta” – Vaçe Zela / Ema Qazimi. Muz. Kujtim Laro / tks. Lirim Deda

Festivali 13 – “Vajzat e fshatit tim” – Alida Hisku / Petrit Dobjani. Muz. Enver Shëngjergji / tks. Zhuliana Jorganxhi

Festivali 14 -“Buka e duarve tona” – Alida Hisku / Ema Qazimi. Muz. Kujtim Laro / tks. Xhevahir Spahiu

Festivali 15 -“Nënë moj do pres gërshetin” – Avni Mula / Vaçe Zela. Muz. Avni Mula / tks. Hysni Milloshi

Festivali 16 – “Gonxhe në pemën e lirisë” – Vaçe Zela / Shpresa Spaho. Muz. Limos Dizdari / tks. Robert Shvarc

Festivali 17 -“Këputa një gjethe dafine” – Gaqo Çako / Ema Qazimi dhe Liljana Kondakçi. Muz. Limos Dizdari / tks. Xhevahir Spahiu

Festivali 18 – “Festë ka sot Shqipëria” – Zeliha Sina dhe Liljana Kondakçi / Zeliha Sina & Afërdita Laçi
 Muz. Agim Prodani / tks. Zhuliana Jorganxhi

Festivali 19 -“Shoqet tona ilegale” – Myfarete Laze / Vaçe Zela . Muz. Agim Prodani / tks. Zhuliana Jorganxhi

Festivali 20 – “Krenari e brezave” – Ema Qazimi / Liljana Kondakçi. Muz. Feim Ibrahimi / tks. Gjokë Beci

Festivali 21 – “Një djep në barrikadë” – Marina Grabovari / Luan Zhegu. Muz. Avni Mula / tks. Hysni Milloshi

Festivali 22 -“Vajzë moj, lule moj” – Tonin Tërshana. Muz. Luan Zhegu / tks. Adelina Balashi

Festivali 23 – “Çel si gonxhe dashuria” – Gëzim Çela dhe Nertila Koka / Bashkim Alibali. Muz. Vladimir Kotani / tks. Arben Duka

Festivali 24 – “Në moshën e rinisë” – Parashqevi Simaku. Muz. Vladimir Kotani / tks. Arben Duka

Festivali 25 – “Dy gëzime në një ditë” – Nertila Koka. Muz. David Tukiçi / tks. Gjokë Beci

Festivali 26 – “Nuk e harroj” – Irma dhe Eranda Libohova. Muz. Agim Krajka / tks. Haxhi Rama

Festivali 27 – “E duam lumturinë” – Parashqevi Simaku. Muz. Pirro Çako / tks. Agim Doçi

Festivali 28 – “Toka e diellit” – Frederik Ndoci, Manjola Nallbani dhe Juli Ndoci. Muz. Aleksandër Peçi / tks. Xhevahir Spahiu

Festivali 29 – “Askush s’do ta besojë” – Anita Bitri. Muz. Flamur Shehu / tks. Jorgo Papingji

Festivali 30 – “Jon” – Ardit Gjebrea. Muz. Ardit Gjebrea / tks. Xhevahir Spahiu

Festivali 31 – “Pesha e fatit” – Aleksandër Gjoka, Manjola Nallbani dhe Viktor Tahiraj. Muz. Osman Mula / tks. Alqi Boshnjaku

Festivali 32 – “Kur e humba një dashuri” – Manjola Nallbani. Muz. Vladimir Kotani / tks. Jorgo Papingji

Festivali 33 – “Të sotmen jeto” – Mira Konçi. Muz. Shpëtim Saraçi / tks. Alqi Boshnjaku

Festivali 34 -“Eja” – Ardit Gjebrea . Muz. Ardit Gjebrea / tks. Xhevahir Spahiu

Festivali 35 – “Pyes lotin” – Elsa Lila. Muz. Valentin Veizi / tks. Enrieta Sina

Festivali 36 – “Larg urrejtes” – Elsa Lila. Muz. Valentin Veizi / tks. Alqi Boshnjaku

Festivali 37 – “Mirësia dhe e vërteta” – Albërie Hadërgjonaj. Muz. Luan Zhegu / tks. Arben Duka

Festivali 38 – “S’jam tribu” – Aurela Gaçe. Muz. Adrian Hila / tks. Jorgo Papingji

Festivali 39 – “Ante I tokës sime” – Rovena Dilo. Muz. Alfred Kaçinari dhe Ardit Gjebrea / tks. Rovena Dilo

Festivali 40 -“Jetoj” – Aurela Gaçe . Muz. Adrian Hila / tks. Jorgo Papingji

Festivali 41 – “Brenda vetes më merr” – Mira Konçi . Muz. Shpëtim Saraçi / tks. Pandi Laço

Festivali 42 -“Imazhi yt” – Anjeza Shahini . Muz. Edmond Zhulali / tks. Agim Doçi

Festivali 43 -“Nesër shkoj” – Ledina Çelo . Muz. Adrian Hila / tks. Pandi Laço

Festivali 44 -“Zjarr e ftohtë” – Luiz Ejlli . Muz. Klodian Qafoku / tks. Dr. Flori

Festivali 45 – “Balada e gurit” – Frederik Ndoci . Muz. Adrian Hila / tks. Pandi Laço

Festivali 46 – “Zemrën e lamë peng” – Olta Boka . Muz. Adrian Hila / tks. Pandi Laço

Festivali 47 – “Më merr në ëndrra” – Kejsi Tola . Muz. Edmond Zhulali / tks. Agim Doçi

Festivali 48 – “Nuk mundem pa ty” – Juliana Pasha. Muz. Ardit Gjebrea / tks. Pirro Çako

Festivali 49 – “Kënga ime” – Aurela Gaçe. Muz. Shpëtim Saraçi / tks. Sokol Marsi

Festivali 50 – “Suus” – Rona Nishliu. Muz. Florent Boshnjaku / tks. Rona Nishliu

Festivali 51 – “Identitet” – Bledar Sejko dhe Adrian Lulgjuraj. Muz. Bledar Sejko / tks. Eda Sejko

Festivali 52 – “Zemërimi I një nate” - Herciana Matmuja . Muz.Genti Lako/ tks Jorgo Papingji.


http://24-ore.com/ne-prag-te-edicion...enges-ne-rtsh/

----------


## sirena_adria

_Prag FESTIVALI :_

----------


## sirena_adria

*Festivali i 53-të i RTSH nën drejtimin e Turjan Hyskës, Floriana Garos dhe Liberta Spahiut*

Pasi është hedhur shorti dhe janë përcaktuar këngët që do të këndohen në natën e parë dhe të dytë të festivalit të këngës, organizatorët e edicion të 53-të kanë vendosur edhe për prezantuesit e këtij viti. Kështu këtë edicion do ta prezantojë Turjan Hyska, Floriana Garo dhe Liberta Spahiu nga Kosova.

Patrizia Bocconi është skenografe e festivalit, ndërsa Marcelo Lazzeti, drejtor fotografie, të dy personazhe me emër dhe karrierë në RAI dhe jo vetëm.

Ndërkaq në sallën e orkestrës së RTSH-së vazhdojnë çdo ditë provat me 26 këngët konkurrente të cilat do të ngjisin shkallët e Pallatit të Kongreseve në datat 26, 27 dhe 28 dhjetor. Si edhe në edicionet e kaluara, gjithçka në Festivalin e Këngës interpretohet live dhe grupi po përgatitet tashmë të kalojë në provat në sallën e madhe të Pallatit të Kongreseve.

Siç dihet të 26 këngët konkurrente janë ndarë në dy pjesë, nga 13 për secilën natë, ndërsa natën e tretë, më 28 dhjetor do të interpretohen 18 më të votuarat nga juria.
(ma.ar/BalkanWeb)

http://www.balkanweb.com/site/festiv...berta-spahiut/

----------


## sirena_adria

_  Larmi vokalesh dhe rrymash muzikore _

----------


## sirena_adria

FAQJA ZYRTARE :

http://www.festivali-rtsh.al/

----------


## sirena_adria

Ne veç pak dite FESTIVALI I KENGES do jete lajmi I pare ne faqen zyrtare te Eurovision Song Contest 2015. 

http://www.eurovision.tv/page/news

----------


## sirena_adria

_Producenti Muzikor ALFRED KAÇINARI :_

----------


## sirena_adria

_ Dirigjentet  OLEG ARAPI e JETMIR BARBULLUSHI :_

----------


## sirena_adria

_NE PRITJE TE FESTIVALIT - nga PRIVE KLAN KOSOVA_

----------

